# Weber Performer grill....



## geek (Jul 10, 2017)

It's finally here, bought yesterday in NJ and my 14-year old son assembled it for me today, now just need to get it going sometime this week... 









Is this good charcoal? On sale and 100% hardwood:


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 10, 2017)

Congrats, Varis. There will be a bit of a learning curve with charcoal, but you will be able to do everything from steak and burgers to ribs and even Thanksgiving turkey. 

That is good charcoal, and a pretty good price to boot. 

Note: Memorial Day, 4th of July and Labor Day bring big sales at Lowe's and HD. Twin packs of regular Kingsford like this for $9.99. I stock up Memorial Day, then replenish Labor Day to carry me through the winter. I prefer to cook on lump charcoal, but at these prices, the Kingsford is tough to pass on.


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 10, 2017)

geek said:


> It's finally here, bought yesterday in NJ and my 14-year old son assembled it for me today, now just need to get it going sometime this week...
> 
> 
> View attachment 37579
> ...



Nice! I have the exact same grill, but in green.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2017)

Congrats Varis! She is a beaut for sure! 




geek said:


> It's finally here, bought yesterday in NJ and my 14-year old son assembled it for me today, now just need to get it going sometime this week...


----------



## geek (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm sure I'll be checking your grilling posts to get my feet wet 
Meanwhile YouTube is a really good friend [emoji4]


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 10, 2017)

Woot woot! Very nice, Varis.

I use a mixture of lump and briquettes. What I usually do is akin to the famous Minion Method.. I spread a layer of unlit briquettes over the bottom of 1/2 of my Weber. (The bottom vent is wide open.) I then light a full chimney of coals, typically a mixture of hardwood lumps and briquettes. After that is well lit, I pour it over the unlit coals. The unlit coals provide both additional fuel AND the right amount of "negative space" for the fire to get going well.

I generally leave the lid off until that gets roaring hot. For REALLY hot stuff, you just leave the lid off. Otherwise, you can put the lid on, and adjust the vent to achieve the level of fire you want. "Wide open" = very hot, and "nearly closed" = smoke all day on low temp.

When I am done cooking my meal, I close both the top and bottom vents, and the fire will go out. The next time I grill, I throw all of that unburnt fuel into the chimney starter for the next round!


----------



## NorCal (Jul 11, 2017)

I see some BBQ pairing in the future.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 11, 2017)

Remember he got the "turbo assist" Weber. Push button, propane tank lights charcoal..... 



sour_grapes said:


> Woot woot! Very nice, Varis.
> 
> I use a mixture of lump and briquettes. What I usually do is akin to the famous Minion Method.. I spread a layer of unlit briquettes over the bottom of 1/2 of my Weber. (The bottom vent is wide open.) I then light a full chimney of coals, typically a mixture of hardwood lumps and briquettes. After that is well lit, I pour it over the unlit coals. The unlit coals provide both additional fuel AND the right amount of "negative space" for the fire to get going well.
> 
> ...


----------



## geek (Jul 11, 2017)

My first "experiment" with charcoal I think is going to be some hamburgers


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 11, 2017)

Don't forget when you "graduate" to steaks to stop buy Walmart or similar and pick up some........


----------



## jburtner (Jul 11, 2017)

That looks great with a nice work surface and everything..... I've been an avid smokey joe fan for life and started slow cooking on that one now... I have a small gas/lava-rock grill which is great for steaks and fish/etc... This makes me want a larger BBQ now....

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Redbird1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I find that the Costco charcoal lasts longer than the standard stuff from Lowes/HD/etc. When I use my charcoal chimney, the standard stuff that is on the bottom of the chimney is mostly used up by the time the stuff on top gets going. With the Costco stuff, If I'm doing something quick, I can even use the leftovers as the bottom layer the next time, using the method sour_grapes described above. 

Essentially I get 1 1/2 cooks from the Costco stuff (and have to feed it less on longer cooks) vs. the 1 meal I get from the standard stuff. Adding more charcoal to an already going fire is tricky to evenly spread which creates hot spots and also creates a dust storm.

I don't grill as much as I'd like, so I can usually get by grabbing a 2-pack whenever it goes on coupon.

Edit to add: Congrats! Hopefully one of those will be in my future.


----------



## Mismost (Jul 11, 2017)

Go to Walmart and get one of those metal oil change pans and place it under the bottom of the grill. It'll keep ash and grease off of your nice deck.

I gave up charcoal years ago just because of the hassle of lighting, the mess from ash....seemed like I was always cleaning up to get started, then cleaning it out, then dumping ash or charcoal....I was always getting freaking dirty! I've always like wood over charcoal anyway. Now I use gas grill with a little smoker box of wood chips...turn on gas, light, cook, turn gas off.

We have two BIG smokers for real Bar B Que...there is a difference between grilling and Bar B Queing. I grill. My wife does the Bar B Queing and that is fine by me! 

Hamburgers...you know that Lipton Onion Soup mix...they make soup and onion dip out of it. Make a double batch of the onion dip....mix half of it in your hamburger meat and make patties. If I'm pushed for time, I just add the dry mix to the meat. We will sometimes grill up a BUNCH of burgers and make a up a crock pot full of onion soup....put the cooked burgers in the crock pot full of soup to keep warm...folks come and go and fish out a patty, make a burger and go Awww Dang that good! Freeze whats left over in some that onion soup...thaw out...make a sauce outta the soup and call it Salisbury steak! Your welcome!


----------



## skeenatron (Jul 11, 2017)

geek said:


> It's finally here, bought yesterday in NJ and my 14-year old son assembled it for me today, now just need to get it going sometime this week...



Oh man I got a performer myself last week. Been cooking on it non-stop! These things kick so much ***, I love it!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 11, 2017)

Varis you need to do a Tri Tip like this one with the chimichurri sauce STAT!






http://www.vindulge.com/2017/07/red-wine-marinated-smoked-tri-tip-recipe-and-video/


----------



## geek (Jul 11, 2017)

Redbird1 said:


> I find that the Costco charcoal lasts longer than the standard stuff from Lowes/HD/etc. When I use my charcoal chimney, the standard stuff that is on the bottom of the chimney is mostly used up by the time the stuff on top gets going. With the Costco stuff, If I'm doing something quick, I can even use the leftovers as the bottom layer the next time, using the method sour_grapes described above.
> 
> Essentially I get 1 1/2 cooks from the Costco stuff (and have to feed it less on longer cooks) vs. the 1 meal I get from the standard stuff. Adding more charcoal to an already going fire is tricky to evenly spread which creates hot spots and also creates a dust storm.
> 
> ...



That's because Costco has quality control and their product is always top notch...




ibglowin said:


> Varis you need to do a Tri Tip like this one with the chimichurri sauce STAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks Good...!!


----------



## Mismost (Jul 11, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Varis you need to do a Tri Tip like this one with the chimichurri sauce STAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that just made my mouth juice over right there!

I've been looking for a good Chimichurri Sauce recipe, thanks!


----------



## Cibb (Jul 11, 2017)

Now to upgrade it with castiron grates, vortex or some other similar items.


----------



## Arne (Jul 11, 2017)

Get some chicken legs or thighs. Use some of your favorite dry rub and let em marinate in the reefer for the day. Get your charcoal going and slap them on. Have a meat thermometer handy. Get them up to 190 degrees and the legs will still be nice and juicy and the bones will be white instead of red. If you do breasts get to 170 or so. Think you will like them. Arne.


----------



## geek (Jul 11, 2017)

Chicken legs getting prepped for tomorrow [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 11, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Varis you need to do a Tri Tip like this one with the chimichurri sauce STAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baby steps, Mike.  But you need to fire one up with your new sous vide, stat!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 11, 2017)

Cibb said:


> Now to upgrade it with castiron grates, vortex or some other similar items.



Got cast iron for mine a few years ago and absolutely love it. I've been eyeing a Vortex, but don't think I'd use it enough.


----------



## geek (Jul 11, 2017)

Link to the cast iron grates?


----------



## Johnd (Jul 11, 2017)

geek said:


> Link to the cast iron grates?



Here's on on amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MXILON...t=&hvlocphy=9025219&hvtargid=pla-314285814160


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 12, 2017)

This is the one I have: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZLIZU...t=&hvlocphy=9007594&hvtargid=pla-312974459507


----------



## Cibb (Jul 12, 2017)

https://www.cast-iron-grate.com

Here is another one. They have their strengths but do take some time to get seasoned just like regular cast iron cookware, meaning they aren't for everyone basically. 

Vortex allows you to focus high heat in a specific spot allowing you to give the sear marks some love. It also allows for low and slow as it keeps the heat off an area as well so you can place food there keeping the temps lower. 

I don't have a performer I've got the plain old weber kettle and still love it. I want to get the performer in a few years.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 12, 2017)

They Craycort grates are really nice. I just couldn't resist the Stok, at about half the price. Less versatility than the Craycort though.


----------



## Cibb (Jul 12, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> They Craycort grates are really nice. I just couldn't resist the Stok, at about half the price. Less versatility than the Craycort though.



My wife eats a lot of veggies, a very good thing and I need to do better myself, so that's why I got the craycort grates.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2017)

I think Tri-tip is one of the easier big cuts to do. Only rule is don't over cook it or it gets tough. Its thick enough to easily put a probe in to check meat temp. Pull at 130-135, tent and let it rest for 10-15 min, slice across the grain and serve!

They usually have several different prepackaged (marinated) Tri Tips at Costco that have always turned out mouth watering good.








Boatboy24 said:


> Baby steps, Mike.  But you need to fire one up with your new sous vide, stat!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2017)

And here I have been using my Weber Kettle "stock" for 10 years now. Who knew they had all these mods out there for it!



Boatboy24 said:


> They Craycort grates are really nice. I just couldn't resist the Stok, at about half the price. Less versatility than the Craycort though.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 12, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> I think Tri-tip is one of the easier big cuts to do. Only rule is don't over cook it or it gets tough. Its thick enough to easily put a probe in to check meat temp. Pull at 130-135, tent and let it rest for 10-15 min, slice across the grain and serve!
> 
> They usually have several different prepackaged (marinated) Tri Tips at Costco that have always turned out mouth watering good.



It's tough to find it here. TJ's carries it, but I've always found theirs to be kind of tough. Can get great ones at Wegman's, but they want $11/pound! 

Try in the SV for 2-3 hours at 128-130. Then sear to finish before resting.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2017)

Costco baby! $6.99/lb






I have also found this "Guy Fieri" Marinated Tri Tip at Costco. It was good as well.


----------



## geek (Jul 12, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> And here I have been using my Weber Kettle "stock" for 10 years now. Who knew they had all these mods out there for it!



yeah, I just didn't even think I'd be looking at a cast iron grate by now without even firing up the grill for the 1st time....


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 12, 2017)

Watch yourself Varis, I believe you're hanging with the provokers, instigators and enablers 'round these parts....
Mike


----------



## geek (Jul 12, 2017)

Kraffty said:


> Watch yourself Varis, I believe you're hanging with the provokers, instigators and enablers 'round these parts....
> Mike



I hear you very clear...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 13, 2017)

Still waiting for pics from that burger cook...


----------



## geek (Jul 13, 2017)

Wife finally bought the ground beef at Costco and the charcoal.
I think it's going to happen tomorrow as I've been freaking busy at work.
But I am seeing videos where folks do a first run with no food to burn off any oils or other stuff that may be in the unit from the manufacturing process. True?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 13, 2017)

So fire it up tonight and get er ready for tomorrow night!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 13, 2017)

geek said:


> True?



Nope. But if it makes you feel better, go for it.


----------



## geek (Jul 13, 2017)

Yep, did it a while ago, lots of smokes at first and then when the coal was in fire I close the vents half way.
I know you guys do not trust the integrated thermostat on these toys but man it got HOT and it was showing just a bit over 500F [emoji4]

I know that number may not be true 100% but I really think it was way up there in that vicinity for sure.

Got the white onions and green onions chopped and added a bit of garlic and adobo, meat is ready for patties tomorrow...yippee 

I am closing all the vents now after an hour hot burn so the fire goes out.
Also, the handle on this gets real hot and can burn your hand, they should have built this better.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 13, 2017)

Garlic, green onion and adobo burgers? I'll be there!

Test the therm by putting the probe into some boiling water. It should register around 212. 

Regarding the handle, maybe my hands have been numbed, or maybe a bit of soot buildup on the lid has added some insulation. But I don't feel like the handle is hot anymore. Or, you can get yourself another accessory:


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 13, 2017)

geek said:


> Also, the handle on this gets real hot and can burn your hand, they should have built this better.




Huh, that is weird. They *DO* build it better. My Performer (and most of the pix I have seen) have a heat shield below the handle, like in this picture:






My handle does not get hot (although my older one did). Your 14-year-old son didn't, uhh, miss a piece, did he? Here is the assembly manual for a related one: https://db9ad5a0be19c351b0ce-257519685d8ef76e8b565d778c28bf2e.ssl.cf2.rackcdn.com/57865_081514.pdf


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Is that yours, Paul? If so, that is a very nice collection of vintage kettles in the background.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 14, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that yours, Paul? If so, that is a very nice collection of vintage kettles in the background.



I wish, but no, it isn't. I just googled for a picture that showed the heat shield better than the stock Weber pictures. I would have taken a picture of my own for Varis, but it was already dark out!


----------



## geek (Jul 14, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Huh, that is weird. They *DO* build it better. My Performer (and most of the pix I have seen) have a heat shield below the handle, like in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh? Mine does NOT have that shield shown in this picture, I know my son told me didn't have ANY extra "left over" pieces, so WTH? 

Look at the first picture I posted of the unit, no shield....

I'm really checking with my son and have him look inside the "empty" box....


----------



## geek (Jul 14, 2017)

Texted my son and he assured me he took everything out the box and sent this picture from the manual I guess....


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 14, 2017)

They must have stopped including that part as it is definitely not attached in your initial pic of the new grill.








geek said:


> Texted my son and he assured me he took everything out the box and sent this picture from the manual I guess....
> 
> View attachment 37698


----------



## geek (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm coming to the _conclusion _that this specific unit does not have the shield.
Here is another picture from my brother-in-law who also purchased a second unit when I bought mine.
This is the Performer Platinum series, I was told the same exact unit as the Deluxe but Weber changed the name.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 14, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, the heat shield is a recent addition. Definitely not on mine, which is a 2009. 

Varis: look @ the vent on the lid. There will be a 2 letter code. Then look here to determine which year yours is. Yours is at least a couple years old, I think. 

http://virtualweberbullet.com/determine-age-weber-grills-smokers.html


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mine is confused. It has dual coding: "AU" making it a 2012, and then a 9 digit starting with "CN" making it a 2013. Either way, no heat shield on the handle, which I find excessively hot at times.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 14, 2017)

geek said:


> I'm coming to the _conclusion _that this specific unit does not have the shield.
> Here is another picture from my brother-in-law who also purchased a second unit when I bought mine.
> This is the Performer Platinum series, I was told the same exact unit as the Deluxe but Weber changed the name.



Seems you are correct, of course: Lots of models have a heat shield, but lots don't.

I suppose you could add one: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/handle-kit-wshield-p-1476033.html


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Maybe I've burned the nerves in my hands, but I no longer have an issue with the handle being too hot. Or maybe, that light coating of creosote on the inside of the lid is serving as insulation.


----------



## geek (Jul 14, 2017)

@Boatboy24 I will check when I get home, but also I called Weber, they asked for a serial number, told them I am in the office and not home and that I just bought it this past weekend. The lady said "I need a serial number....".

I then called back and got another lady and she was happy to send me a handle with the shield via Fedex, no charge....


----------



## geek (Jul 14, 2017)

BTW - My unit is the previous name called Performer Platinum, and it may be 2014 model.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 14, 2017)

geek said:


> @Boatboy24 I will check when I get home, but also I called Weber, they asked for a serial number, told them I am in the office and not home and that I just bought it this past weekend. The lady said "I need a serial number....".
> 
> I then called back and got another lady and she was happy to send me a handle with the shield via Fedex, no charge....



Their customer service is awesome. Make sure you register the grill - once you do that, call 'em up and they'll know exactly what you have.


----------

